# Newbie - Looking for a budget setup.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi all. I am considering the purchase of a kayak in the relatively near future but I am still in the research/pricing stage.

I am VERY new to the idea and am looking for any advice or direction that can be offered.

Fishing for me is a hobby that I don't get to enjoy often enough. Even less is the amount of time I can get to large bodies of water. Between work and with having a baby on the way - neither time or money is at a premium.

My primary interest is for a kayak capable of carrying out bait off the beach approx. 200 yards (or just behind the 3rd bar) in mild surf. Also, would possibly use it on slow moving rivers back in the slow moving flat water/creeks/trib's.

Therefore, what I am looking for/considering is the following:

1) A entry level kayak. I can't justify the expense of a top dollar model for the limited use it will get.

2) Price - the cheaper the better (unfortunately at this time).

3) Size - I am 6'5" and about 265lbs. I'd like to be able to fit at least somewhat comfortably.

4) Necessary options - rudders, skirts, etc?

It would only be used in the warm weather/warm water and only in appropriate water (mild surf, slow currents, etc.). I am not looking to white water kayak or anything.

I did some pricing via EBay just for an idea and a lot of things are quite expensive. More so, there are so many variations, I am not quite sure what I should be looking for.

Being it would be my first, I am VERY open to a used kayak. Again, as I said, for it's limited use - I don't need/want anything fancy or top of the line. Something that will simply get me from Point A to Point B safely.

Thanks in advance for any input.

Will


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Check the marketplace and keep watch on Craigslist.
You're a big guy, so you'll need a "fairly" big boat 13-16 feet. Going thru the surf in warm/mild conditions a sit on top with a self bailing cockpit is the way to go.
My preference is a fairly narrow yak, but slightly tippy, doesn't bother me as much as broaching in a wider boat.
Others on here will chime in with opinions about width , stability, etc.

Have fun


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Sit On Top*

Sit On Top is the only way to go for what you are describing, paddling out baits. With the sit on top you can lay the baits right in the cockpit or behind the seat in rear well. You can also use line clips that will hold baits outside boat if that is your preference. 
There are several surf type yaks available that are reasonably priced, you will need to research some more to find what suits you best. Good Luck in your search & good fishing.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Another vote for sit on top.*

I think I know what TugCapn is talking about. 
When I’m in the surf I expect to be trashed as it doesn’t take much of a wave. 

Trashed in the shore break: 
With a sit on top you can roll with the boat, then plant yourself on the bottom, and let the boat float over you. No big deal.
With a “sit in” with a skirt you can try an Eskimo roll while being dragged across the bottom (but most recreational skirts would pop off under the pressure). Or you can attempt a “wet exit” while being dragged across the sand by a boat full of water that can land on you like a 55 gal drum (full of water).

Trashed at the outer break:
With a sit on top you can hang on to the boat as you are flipped. Then roll it upright, and climb back in. With practice this is easier than it sounds.
With a sit in, you need a spray skirt and a “combat” Eskimo roll. Otherwise you have that boat full of water. Now you need friends who can do a kayak-over-kayak rescue to empty your boat, then hold it as you climb back in. Otherwise that boat behaves like a 55 gallon drum and it may take a few hours to get it to shore (ok that’s an exaggeration, unless you have a current).

We got a “viper” (same as the Colman?) at a yard sale for $100. Good toy on flatwater, but the nose is pointy and I’m not expecting it to be surf or fishing friendly. 

We rented a Malibu Two last year and it was fine for the surf, but I’m not sure how easy it is to outfit. 

That’s about all I can add to the discussion. I have done some beach trips with canoe and kayak but most of my boating has been spent playing in rivers.


----------



## valazybeachbum (Jul 24, 2007)

if you want a cheap yak for mainly paddling bait....try the mainstream kingfisher...its not a very good yak to fish from but its great to get beat up in the surf in


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Keep advice coming.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a 12' cobra navigator and it keeps my 6'4" 210lb frame high and dry even in terrible break. She is a bit noiser on the flats, so I have to use ultralight far casting set ups for bigger more shy gamefish, but for shark /drum/cobia deep line towing it's awesome. Great primary and secondary stability so I rarely flip one way or another in teh break. I've taken it out to launch shark baits in 10 ft break. it was hard, but picking the sets I got up and over allowing me to launched lines all day and nailed toothies while others couldn't even get a line out there.
The yak is wide but plenty of hull room for adding pole holders and other mods. it also has a large front and back port for stashing gear and the all important milkcrate.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I also forgot, cobras are a good deal. You can pick up a 12' used for a $300-400 depending on the condition adn desperation of seller. Many people moving will drastically drop prices to unload the cumbersome crafts before they move.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I picked up my Ocean Kayak Drifter fully rigged for fishing for $250 and is the most stable yak i have ever been in i can stand up and fish in it and im 6'3" 230 you just have to look around and or be in the right place at the right time to get deals


----------



## Sledge142 (Jan 11, 2005)

*Cheap Kayak*

Go to craigslist.com and look in Hampton Roads sporting and search for kayak...I see two cheap fishing kayaks with all the amenities...


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Openboat said:


> Trashed in the shore break:
> With a “sit in” with a skirt you can try an Eskimo roll while being dragged across the bottom (but most recreational skirts would pop off under the pressure). Or you can attempt a “wet exit” while being dragged across the sand by a boat full of water that can land on you like a 55 gal drum (full of water).


The first time I got rolled in my sit in I didn't even get my hair wet. I kind of exploded out of the cockpit as it started rolling.:redface:

My wife thought it was hilarious and couldn't wait for more entertainmentopcorn:


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Well .................. I went a different route.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?p=376474#post376474


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

To Busy LOL
Great story, I can almost see it happening.


Hannibal, nice!
How about a gear review next January (boat, fish finder, anchor, everything)?


----------

